# Disney Runners



## Tygerlilly

So since this weekend is marathon weekend at WDW I was wondering if anyone on here has ever done any of the Disney runs. I'm doing my first one in Sept and am planning a week long trip the same time.

So, any other runners? Did you dress up?


----------



## Captain Hookup

is it a full marathon?


----------



## Tygerlilly

The one in September is just a ten mile night run. This weekend was a half and a full marathon.


----------



## Captain Hookup

Tygerlilly said:


> The one in September is just a ten mile night run. This weekend was a half and a full marathon.



10? great!  i could do that one! 

that is one of my goals now!


----------



## Tygerlilly

That's my goal this year too. I'm surprised there arent more runners on our board.


----------



## bubblybackflips

How do you sign up for these marathons?


----------



## Tygerlilly

Check out the official run disney website at rundisney.com. It will list all the upcoming races and most will have all the information listed for them (some of them haven't had the sign-ups opened up yet but check back).
I'm planning on doing the tower of terror ten mile in september. The registration for that starts Feb 14th.


----------



## chrisbris

Ive made the 10 mile in September my goal for the year to.

Started truing with a a great iPhone app. Hoping to get the boyfriend to train with me to!

So hot here in Aus training at the moment - was 40 Celsius yesterday during the day so trained at night and it was still and killing me!


----------



## Captain Hookup

What is the name of the App?

Where do you actually run for the 10 mile race?


----------



## chrisbris

Hey mate

My first disney run and actually my first time visit to WDW so not sure where you actually run.

Am using the app called "Get Running" and finding it great. Best  I have been training for ages as it gives you a clear target to reach. I used "Ease into 5k" but did not find it as  good -  a bit clunky and not as clear.


----------



## Tygerlilly

They haven't released too many details about the tot10 yet. Im guessing they will a little closer to Feb 14. I do know that you finish at HS, and that you get to be in the park until 3am. I'm guessing that it will be just as amazing as the other Disney runs. Do a YouTube search for Disney marathon. My goal next year is to do one of the 1/2 marathons.


----------



## christopher77

Hey everyone,

I just got home from Marathon weekend where I finished the 5k, my 10th half, and my first full which combined made my first Goofy.  I only have a moment to post this, but there are a few runners on this board, and I'd be happy to talk about my experience after I've unpacked and come off the high that I'm feeling from wearing my Goofy medal all day at the parks yesterday. 

Christopher


----------



## chrisbris

Congrads on your Goofy Christopher77!!

Love to hear more about your experiences doing the run when you get time - especially how the nights works and  the logistics of it all.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Hey! Congrats on your goofy! Any advice would be amazing!


----------



## jeanigor

I'm 13.1 miles less spectacular than Chris I did the 5K, the half and the second portion of the full relay.

I'll be in DL for the Tinkerbell Half at the end of this month. RunDisney and race medals are my drug.

Would love to talk shop with y'all.


----------



## Tygerlilly

jeanigor said:


> I'm 13.1 miles less spectacular than Chris I did the 5K, the half and the second portion of the full relay.
> 
> I'll be in DL for the Tinkerbell Half at the end of this month. RunDisney and race medals are my drug.
> 
> Would love to talk shop with y'all.



Are you kidding? That's spectacular! Good job!

Any tips for us newbies?


----------



## jeanigor

Tygerlilly said:


> Any tips for us newbies?



Don't get discouraged. You'll have totally awesome days. You'll have totally sucky days. You'll have plenty of days where you look out the window and say "F that".

You know what your goal is. It will be far easier to achieve your goal if you train more. I can give you a first hand example of this. I spent the end of November and first portion of December in the ICU. Not only did it land at a horrid time in my training schedule, but it depleted most of my endurance, lung capacity and muscle tone. On my pre-Christmas cruise, I went on the Disney Dream and did the 5K on Castaway Cay and saw just how bad I was. Worse than before I started training for my first event. I had a decision to make. And what my goal truly was.
Choice #1: Throw in the towel and skip the three event I signed up for over Marathon weekend (thereby losing the registration fees) and cheer on other racers--all the while be longing to be on the course.
Choice #2: Still participate mostly as a walker and probably have some pretty horrid finish times.

I went with choice #2. And although my times were significantly and embarrassingly bad, I used the opportunity to smell the proverbial roses. I cheered on my fellow participants more. I took more photos. I listened to what my body was telling me and when I needed to slow it down and when it allowed me to pick up the pace. I am glad I went with choice #2. My goal was to have a good time and bring home the bling. My goal will probably never be to get a personal record time at a runDisney event, there are too many distractions.

I expect my Tinkerbell time to be improved, but I'm not sure by how much, as I only have two weeks and don't want to injure myself.


----------



## jeanigor

Oh. And invest in good running shoes. Not from Walmart. Not from Sport's Authority. Not from the store that's name gets filtered out and rhymes with Kicks.

Go to your local running store. Talk to the folks there. They will measure your foot. They may even ask you to run on a treadmill to see your style for running. They will then suggest a type of shoe.

Yes. There will be sticker shock. Will those shoes be magical and make you go faster, probably not noticeably. However, what they will do is a few things, not the least of which is lessen the chance for serious foot/ankle injuries. Chances are they will be more comfortable too.


----------



## Tygerlilly

I've actually been running in the vibram five finger shoes (toe shoes). I love them!

I'm very excited to run in September. I'm also planning to additional races this year: Warrior Dash and the Susan Komen Race for the Cure.

I'm probably going to end up stopping all the time during the ToT. I want it to all sink in and see and do everything, so time isn't too much of a factor. But as it stands now, I can run about 3 miles without stopping. So with several months to go, I think I can improve greatly!


----------



## jeanigor

Tygerlilly said:


> I've actually been running in the vibram five finger shoes (toe shoes). I love them!
> 
> I'm very excited to run in September. I'm also planning to additional races this year: Warrior Dash and the Susan Komen Race for the Cure.
> 
> I'm probably going to end up stopping all the time during the ToT. I want it to all sink in and see and do everything, so time isn't too much of a factor. But as it stands now, I can run about 3 miles without stopping. So with several months to go, I think I can improve greatly!



I love my Vibrams! DP and my mother (and almost everyone else) think they look like an abomination, but I think they are great.

And with all things Disney, its a hurry up and wait marketing game. The race registration will open up next month, but details won't be available (like the course map) until later.


----------



## christopher77

jeanigor said:


> I love my Vibrams! DP and my mother (and almost everyone else) think they look like an abomination, but I think they are great.
> 
> And with all things Disney, its a hurry up and wait marketing game. The race registration will open up next month, but details won't be available (like the course map) until later.



I wanted to ask someone who used those shoes if they liked them... such as, is there enough support?  Do your toes rub against the material causing blisters, etc?  I've been an asics user since 2006, and I'm not 100% looking to change, but the size of the blister under the ball of my left foot was ginormous.


----------



## christopher77

jeanigor said:


> Don't get discouraged. You'll have totally awesome days. You'll have totally sucky days. You'll have plenty of days where you look out the window and say "F that".
> 
> You know what your goal is. It will be far easier to achieve your goal if you train more. I can give you a first hand example of this. I spent the end of November and first portion of December in the ICU. Not only did it land at a horrid time in my training schedule, but it depleted most of my endurance, lung capacity and muscle tone. On my pre-Christmas cruise, I went on the Disney Dream and did the 5K on Castaway Cay and saw just how bad I was. Worse than before I started training for my first event. I had a decision to make. And what my goal truly was.
> Choice #1: Throw in the towel and skip the three event I signed up for over Marathon weekend (thereby losing the registration fees) and cheer on other racers--all the while be longing to be on the course.
> Choice #2: Still participate mostly as a walker and probably have some pretty horrid finish times.
> 
> I went with choice #2. And although my times were significantly and embarrassingly bad, I used the opportunity to smell the proverbial roses. I cheered on my fellow participants more. I took more photos. I listened to what my body was telling me and when I needed to slow it down and when it allowed me to pick up the pace. I am glad I went with choice #2. My goal was to have a good time and bring home the bling. My goal will probably never be to get a personal record time at a runDisney event, there are too many distractions.
> 
> I expect my Tinkerbell time to be improved, but I'm not sure by how much, as I only have two weeks and don't want to injure myself.



I totally agree with you; pick a goal and go with it, even when you don't think you can go on.  Many a 5 am would come for my morning run, and I'd think of the pride I'd feel when I got my medals, and that would get me going.

However, I too, had something that disrupted my training when I pulled 2 ligaments in my left knee in August.  The lesson here kids: BUY NEW SHOES REGULARLY... I was pushing through old shoes, and it had lost it's support, and I was damaging myself so much, that I couldn't train at all since then.  But, I did the races anyway... not as great as I'd like to have performed, but I still finished, and it was totally worth the pain.

Disney does the best job that I've ever seen in preparing race courses, arranging food and water stops, getting the best volunteers that I've ever seen, characters and music, etc.  Plus, how magical was it to enter the 4 theme parks? 

I cannot wait for registrations to open up... I want to do Disneyland's half Labor Day weekend, the wine and dine 1/2 again in November and then maybe the Goofy once more next year for the 20th anniversary of the marathon.  It's an expensive hobby, but it's better then laying around the house drinking all the time.


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> I love my Vibrams! DP and my mother (and almost everyone else) think they look like an abomination, but I think they are great.



Maybe its the toenail polish you put on them?


----------



## Captain Hookup

chrisbris said:


> Am using the app called "Get Running" and finding it great. Best  I have been training for ages as it gives you a clear target to reach.



thanks! im checking it out!
damn its $2.99 and im really cheap!  



christopher77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got home from Marathon weekend where I finished the 5k, my 10th half, and my first full which combined made my first Goofy.   Christopher


Wow, all three in one weekend?  how great that must havebeen.
cant wait to hear all!



jeanigor said:


> Oh. And invest in good running shoes.
> 
> Yes. There will be sticker shock.



I used to never pay more than 30 bucks and it was hard to spend over 100 for my first pair but what a difference in the support!



Tygerlilly said:


> I've actually been running in the vibram five finger shoes (toe shoes). I love them!
> 
> I'm very excited to run in September.   I can run about 3 miles without stopping. So with several months to go, I think I can improve greatly!



I just saw a report on those shoes where a foot doctor was praising it.
I dont see how they can fit everyone with different toe sizes and widths 

Best of luck with september!


----------



## Nick_A

Can anyone recommend some good iphone running apps that you can use to keep track of your progress while you're training?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

DH and I began running almost two years ago. We did our first half in Sept 2010 and a handful of 5ks and 10Ks.

We were supposed to to do two halfs and our first full in 2011 and then run goofy last week - half and full.

However leading up to our first full he threw his back out and I got a wicked bad cold that lasted over a month, so it shot a lot of our long runs and we didnt feel well prepared to run our first full which would have been the Marine Corp Marathon in October, and definitely didnt feel prepared to run the Goofy.

Of course we could have scrapped the half for the Goofy and just did the full but we decided to defer and not spend the travel money.

Now Im starting teacher training for Yoga and just focusing on my Yoga so not runing as much as I liked. When I did long runs it made it really difficult the next day to go to Yoga. Id be so sore and tight. Although Yoga helps running, running does not help Yoga!

I finish teacher training in June and look forward to getting back to running and still hope to do a full.

We plan on maybe moving back to Orlando in like June/July so Ill definitely sign up for whatever Fall races at WDW I can - like the Wine and Dine Half


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Nick_A said:


> Can anyone recommend some good iphone running apps that you can use to keep track of your progress while you're training?



I love Daily Mile and Map My Run. 

I can even track nutrition and sync my Garmin to Map My Run and check it/update it on the fly through the free app


----------



## geaux_half

Runner here as well.  I ran my first ever marathon at Disney in 2000.  Was a very cool experience....I had only run local 5 or 10k's prior so was amazed at the size of the event.  (Also amazed at runners peeing everywhere before and even during the race.  )

I came back in January 2001 to complete my first half marathon.  The half course back then was the course used for the first half of the relay this past Marathon Weekend.  Having run the full marathon the year before, I had the biggest smile on my face after leaving MK knowing that the 1/2 finish wasn't far away.

Sticker shock was followed the popularity of runDisney events so I haven't run as many Disney events as I'd like.  Also running 1/2 marathons in the 50 states has taken much of my racing time.  

I may consider the TOT 10 miler in September.  I ran the inaugural TOT 13k back in 2007. RIP


----------



## chiamarie

Tygerlilly said:


> That's my goal this year too. I'm surprised there arent more runners on our board.



Check out the W.I.S.H.(We're Inspired to Stay Healthy) forum here on the Dis; there are lots of runners and info on Disney Runs there!


----------



## jeanigor

chiamarie said:


> Check out the W.I.S.H.(We're Inspired to Stay Healthy) forum here on the Dis; there are lots of runners and info on Disney Runs there!



The WISH folks come in all shapes, sizes and speeds. They were a blessing on the second half of the marathon relay. Handing out sponges and wash cloths. And more importantly cheering on us other WISHers, who were draggin' quite a bit.


----------



## joanjett1976

Congrats! Also just came back from Marathon weekend. My partner ran the full. I was designated 'cheerer'. And hey, I was also up at 2:50am to catch the bus to the Epcot parking lot, so that counts right?

There were so many people! This was our first time at Marathon Weekend and it was sooo much fun.

What was your time, Christopher?


----------



## christopher77

I have to give a disclaimer on my time because my training came to that screeching halt last August due to ligament damage, but I completed the half in 2:51 something, and the full in 6:27 something.  Those times gave me something to try and beat for next year, if I decide to go crazy, er goofy,  again.


----------



## extraredstuff

Hi All,

Happy to see there are others on here who are planning on running the Sept race. I'm not a runner, and this will be my first race. So I'm telling EVERYONE I know, family, friends, random strangers I meet on the street..... so that I'll stick to my goal and see this thru. I'm getting really excited.

My goal is to finish w/o getting picked up for not keeping a fast enough pace 

--sarah


----------



## jeanigor

Just got back from the Tinkerbell Half and Neverland 5K over the weekend in Disneyland. It was rather fun and most things went pretty well since this was the first time this race and course were done.

There were 12,000 who did the Tink, 920 were men.

It's all about the bling....


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> There were 12,000 who did the Tink, 920 were men.



Seriously Todd?  Only 920 out of 12,000?  Less than 8% of the field? 

Sometimes with you I can't tell when you are joking - at least on line.  That's a pretty interesting statistic though.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Seriously Todd?  Only 920 out of 12,000?  Less than 8% of the field?
> 
> Sometimes with you I can't tell when you are joking - at least on line.  That's a pretty interesting statistic though.



Scouts honor. And statistically, there are fewer men, percentage-wise at the Princess Half. I think the 'surge' of males was the draw of a new course and the special inagrual medal. And I am quite certain most of those males would feel quite at home here in this forum.


----------



## dmwang9

christopher77 said:


> I wanted to ask someone who used those shoes if they liked them... such as, is there enough support?  Do your toes rub against the material causing blisters, etc?  I've been an asics user since 2006, and I'm not 100% looking to change, but the size of the blister under the ball of my left foot was ginormous.



I've been running in Vibrams of about a year now and love them! Since I started wearing them (after running in running shoes for about 30 years), my knee, shin, and foot problems have pretty much disappeared.

Re: is there enough support, Vibrams and other minimalist shoes have basically *no* arch support. The idea is that you want to run with a mid-foot strike rather than running heel-to-toe. When you run mid-foot, your foot acts as a natural shock absorber, so you actually don't need the padding and support.

Re: toes rubbing and causing blisters, I had some minor blister issues, so I started wearing "toe socks" -- I favor the ones made by Injinshi -- and the rubbing and blistering stopped.

Caveat: as I statistician, I know full well that a sample size of one (namely me) does not constitute compelling evidence. My personal experience with Vibrams has been awesome, but I've also read other people's accounts of how Vibrams absolutely didn't work for them.


----------



## geaux_half

RunDisney has posted more details for the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror 10-Miler on their website.


----------



## RENThead09

So jealous of your Tink bling.  I think I have 2 years before I get to run that one.

I missed the Goofy this year because I had to move to Oregon and start a new job on the day after the race, so i just did the half in January.

Plans so far are to do the DLand half on Labor Day this year (that filled up in a blink...WOW) and then next January get that gosh darn Goofy!!!!!

The calendar has Tink the weekend after next year, so I dont think that I will be in any condition to run that race.

Happy running everyone!   make it fun and stay healthy!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Well, registration for the ToT has been open for almost two weeks now. Has anyone signed up yet? I will be tomorrow!


----------



## EWR2AUS

Tygerlilly said:


> Well, registration for the ToT has been open for almost two weeks now. Has anyone signed up yet? I will be tomorrow!



My partner and I will be signing up this week - looking forward to it.  I ran in all of the old Tower of Terror 13Ks.  The after party at Hollywood Studios was always fun and I'm looking forward to this year's.  

We'll also be doing the Wine & Dine Half this year.  I love the January races - but he's not a morning person so its nice to run a half with him at night


----------



## Tygerlilly

EWR2AUS said:


> My partner and I will be signing up this week - looking forward to it.  I ran in all of the old Tower of Terror 13Ks.  The after party at Hollywood Studios was always fun and I'm looking forward to this year's.
> 
> We'll also be doing the Wine & Dine Half this year.  I love the January races - but he's not a morning person so its nice to run a half with him at night



Yay! Hopefully I'll see you guys there! Now I'm just trying to plan my "costume" to wear!


----------



## smmast

My partner and i did our first half marathon this year, the princess half and it was sooo fantastic. We are not fast, by any means, but finished it upright and together. We only started exercising two and 1/2 years ago after many years of bad choices. We are both in our early 40's and not stellar athletes, but we have fun and are now pretty much addicted. Two years ago my partner was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis which i think made her even more determined, my hero !!!! We have signed up for the Twilight Zine 10 miler in September and will definitely do the princess half again. There is nothing like running in Disney...together.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Hi everyone! 

I'm pretty new to this board, but I've loved WDW for a long time!

The WDW Half Marathon this January was my first half marathon and first Disney race - and I've become addicted!  I bought an annual pass during that visit, so I'm doing the Tower of Terror and the Wine & Dine and I've signed up for the full marathon in January, which will be my first!


----------



## jeanigor

ChrisNY2 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm pretty new to this board, but I've loved WDW for a long time!
> 
> The WDW Half Marathon this January was my first half marathon and first Disney race - and I've become addicted!  I bought an annual pass during that visit, so I'm doing the Tower of Terror and the Wine & Dine and I've signed up for the full marathon in January, which will be my first!



Welcome!

I'll be at the ToT and W&D too. My DP even decided he was going to do the full with me this year, I'm probably gonna go Goofy.


----------



## christopher77

jeanigor said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'll be at the ToT and W&D too. My DP even decided he was going to do the full with me this year, I'm probably gonna go Goofy.



Awesome Todd!!!! 

I will be signing up for the goofy before the price increase 6/19... still thinking about the W&D to make it 3 in a row, but will most likely sign up


----------



## jeanigor

christopher77 said:


> Awesome Todd!!!!
> 
> I will be signing up for the goofy before the price increase 6/19... still thinking about the W&D to make it 3 in a row, but will most likely sign up



My DP wants to make my signature race be the W&D. I can't really argue as it would ensure a trip to WDW at least once a year.


----------



## Myhappythought5

I have recently started running again with a fellow co-worker. Our goal is to do the marathon in Jan 2014. We are also planning a trip to Disney around the same time. He and his partner have never been and I am so excited to share it with him. 
Would love to do the one in Sept. also eventually.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Hey everyone! How's training going for you all?

It's absurdly hot out during the day (105+ most days), so I've been doomed to either 5am or 11pm runs after 8 hours of work. Ugh. Not a morning person. Super psyched that it's under the 90day day mark for ToT!


----------



## RENThead09

Officially signed up for the Goofy this weekend.  

This was week 2 of the Galloway training plan for the Goofy.  Using it to try and take it easy on the knees after injury.  So far so good.  My time has not been sacrificed by the walking and my legs and knees have felt great so far.

Have my dining reservations for the first part of the week.  Weekend reservations hit 180 tomorrow.  

Now I just need to figure out where I am gonna stay.  LOL


Only 7 weeks til the Disneyland Half!!!!!

Happy and Healthy running to all!


----------



## jeanigor

My DP gave up on Marathon Weekend 2013 this past week.

But I am still planning on it. Just need to bite the bullet and register.

One good thing about going solo, I'm not as high maintenance. I don't demand DVC or Deluxe. All Stars or Pop are good enough for me.


----------



## RENThead09

4 weeks to the Disneyland Half!   I'm in Corral D which isnt too bad considering I am still running a little slow as my knees get back into running shape.

Hope everyone is taking it easy as they train through the heat.  Did 6 miles this morning before it hit 104 up here in Portland today.  really?    They told be about the rain.  No one said anything about the heat.

Keep the miles coming!


----------



## runnergirl97

RENThead09 said:
			
		

> 4 weeks to the Disneyland Half!   I'm in Corral D which isnt too bad considering I am still running a little slow as my knees get back into running shape.
> 
> Hope everyone is taking it easy as they train through the heat.  Did 6 miles this morning before it hit 104 up here in Portland today.  really?    They told be about the rain.  No one said anything about the heat.
> 
> Keep the miles coming!




Keep up the hard work! Be confident, you'll do great!


----------



## adpibri

I'll be doing my first full marathon ever this January!  I'm pretty pumped and nervous at the same time!  Trying to train here in coastal Texas is brutal, but it's happening!  I'm also taking my lady friend with me for a 9 day vacation and she has never been to any Disney park!  Hard to believe, but that just makes me even more excited!


----------



## RENThead09

adpibri said:


> I'll be doing my first full marathon ever this January!  I'm pretty pumped and nervous at the same time!  Trying to train here in coastal Texas is brutal, but it's happening!  I'm also taking my lady friend with me for a 9 day vacation and she has never been to any Disney park!  Hard to believe, but that just makes me even more excited!



not sure which is more awesome...

Your first full marathon!

or

Taking someone special for their first Disney vacation.

Should be an amazing time!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

My friend and I are holding each other accountable long-distance.  We are starting with the Couch-to-5K program and my goal is to eventually work up to run the Walt Disney World Marathon!  Then I can finally complete the other pupil of my Daruma doll from the Japan pavilion at Epcot (Anyone know what I'm talking about?).  I've tried this before and fallen off the wagon, but I am determined to follow through this time!  Week 1 begins tomorrow.  Hopefully posting this online will hold us accountable too.

Here we go!


----------



## CLKnCA

I hope everyone's training is going well.  All this heat in SoCal is making it not fun at all to start packing on the miles. At least, as they say, "it's a dry heat."

I am looking forward to my first ever Disney race this January, and to maybe meeting some other DISers there in WDW for marathon weekend.  

Jiminy...am really excited to continue reading your posts about your training progress.  Keep it up!  One weekend, you'll find yourself running 10 miles, and not even understanding how you made it that far.  Enjoy the journey!  Like planning a trip to WDW, all the build up and planning is half of the fun!


----------



## dmwang9

My plantar fasciitis flared up a month or so ago, so I've had to do a lot of biking and other low-impact stuff rather than running. I only just started running again, and I'm taking it pretty easy to see if my feet have healed.

Interestingly enough, my PF flared up when I stopped running all the time in Vibrams and started mixing in power walks in regular trainers. When I started running in Vibrams a couple of years ago, my PF symptoms (as well as knee pain) pretty much disappeared.

-- Dave


----------



## jeanigor

Just a few more days until the Tower of Terror 10 Miler and Halloween 5K. 

I'm doing this race with a couple of friends. Even though I consider myself slow, I know they will finish after me by a considerable amount of time. Should I just go to the party and keep track of them through RaceTracker and meet them after they finish or wait around the finish line to watch them cross? (One of the pair is doing her first long distance event.)


----------



## ChrisNY2

Here's me at the ToT 10 miler!


----------



## geaux_half

Hey Chris:
Is that you around 1:35 of the Disney blog video? Looks like a fun race!


----------



## ChrisNY2

geaux_half said:


> Hey Chris:
> Is that you around 1:35 of the Disney blog video? Looks like a fun race!



OMG that is me!  How funny!  Thanks for letting me know   It was a good time!


----------



## RENThead09

Just finished the Army 10 Miler in DC.   Holy tattoos, muscles, and buzz cuts.  LOL

Was a great race and a cool way to see DC.  Started and finished at the Pentagon.  And the Army guys all along the course was just that special finishing touch.   Hahaha.  

Did a 15 miler last weekend.  Feeling good about Goofy training at this point.   

Run happy and healthy. 
Pat


----------



## ChrisNY2

RENThead09 said:


> Just finished the Army 10 Miler in DC.   Holy tattoos, muscles, and buzz cuts.  LOL
> 
> Was a great race and a cool way to see DC.  Started and finished at the Pentagon.  And the Army guys all along the course was just that special finishing touch.   Hahaha.
> 
> Did a 15 miler last weekend.  Feeling good about Goofy training at this point.
> 
> Run happy and healthy.
> Pat



Sounds like one to add to my list for next year!


----------



## adpibri

Hello!  How is everyone's training going?  Good Luck to everyone at Wine and Dine this weekend!  I can't believe it's already almost 2 months until marathon weekend, and it's getting cooler here in Texas for training, I'm so pumped!


----------



## jeanigor

This year's Wine & Dine was a very well executed race. It did have a couple issues (especially with spectators and party ticket holders), but on the whole quite pleasant. The weather was superb.

And it was quite a treat to finally meet christopher77 and his husband.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Hello!  How is everyone's training going?  Good Luck to everyone at Wine and Dine this weekend!  I can't believe it's already almost 2 months until marathon weekend, and it's getting cooler here in Texas for training, I'm so pumped!



I will be doing the 5K on 1/11 & 2/23. I did the 5K this past Sat with a co-worker and had a blast. I will be solo if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## sunnygal041

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> I will be doing the 5K on 1/11 & 2/23. I did the 5K this past Sat with a co-worker and had a blast. I will be solo if anyone wants to hang out



Well, I just signed up for the Princess 1/2 instead of the 5K in Feb! Yikes!!


----------



## adpibri

Awesome! Go you! I'll be there for marathon weekend in Jan and doing the 5K and 1/2 for the Princess!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Awesome! Go you! I'll be there for marathon weekend in Jan and doing the 5K and 1/2 for the Princess!



Thanks, I am scared to death. Where r u staying?


----------



## adpibri

You'll do great, and think of the bling! Im going cheap these trips and staying at the All Star Movie resort


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> You'll do great, and think of the bling! Im going cheap these trips and staying at the All Star Movie resort



Thanks for your support. Staying at the Poly from 1/10-11 and Coronado Spring from 2/23-2/25.  Sent you a pm


----------



## jlewisinsyr

I'll be running the Disney Princess 1/2; staying at Beach Club.


----------



## RENThead09

jlewisinsyr said:


> I'll be running the Disney Princess 1/2; staying at Beach Club.



So Jealous.  I really want to stay there one of these trips.  Love me my POP Century, but Beach Club in on the wish list.  

Doing Goofy this year, and next year plan to skip marathon weekend and do the Princess instead.  Running with 2 friends as the 3 fairies.      just trying to decide who gets to be Flora, who is Fauna, and who is Merryweather.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

RENThead09 said:


> So Jealous.  I really want to stay there one of these trips.  Love me my POP Century, but Beach Club in on the wish list.
> 
> Doing Goofy this year, and next year plan to skip marathon weekend and do the Princess instead.  Running with 2 friends as the 3 fairies.      just trying to decide who gets to be Flora, who is Fauna, and who is Merryweather.



Wanted to do the Disney World Marathon, but forgot about registering and when I went to register it was sold out...blah.

Probably will be doing the Tower of Terror 10 Miler in September when we take my partner's brother and family.


----------



## RENThead09

suffered through my 18 miler on Saturday.  A little rough, but got it done.

When the runner's high engulfed me after the run, I was reading the Dis-boards and saw that they had re-opened registration for the TINK at the lowest cost.

What else is a boy to do but sign up for another 13.1 miles after running 39.3 the weekend before.

Now I just have to figure out what to wear.  
Was thinking that running as Hook would be fun.  But the crocodile would be cool too.  HAHAHA


----------



## dmwang9

This isn't quite in the same class as the other posts, but I've decided to run the Castaway Cay 5K while I'm on a Disney cruise with my family this June. Way back when, I ran cross country in high school, but I haven't run more than 2 miles in a long time. Right now, I could run/walk a 5k, but my goal is to run the entire thing.


----------



## jeanigor

dmwang9 said:


> This isn't quite in the same class as the other posts, but I've decided to run the Castaway Cay 5K while I'm on a Disney cruise with my family this June. Way back when, I ran cross country in high school, but I haven't run more than 2 miles in a long time. Right now, I could run/walk a 5k, but my goal is to run the entire thing.



I think that it is more about the getting out and doing it than the distance. The Castaway Cay 5K is a fun one. I'm not sure I would be willing to do it in June though. I've done one in May and two in December. Be prepared to sweat more than you normally do. This past October, our plan was to do the 5K on deck 4, on the running track. However, Hurricane Sandy prevented that (and our stop at Castaway Cay) so we worked with Guest Relations and ran/walked one inside the ship. Got some strange looks from Crew Members and fellow guests, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> You'll do great, and think of the bling! Im going cheap these trips and staying at the All Star Movie resort



How is the training going in Texas?


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> How is the training going in Texas?



It hasn't been too bad here lately as it has cooled off. . but this coming week it's supposed to creep back up to 80 so it won't be quite as comfy! lol!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> It hasn't been too bad here lately as it has cooled off. . but this coming week it's supposed to creep back up to 80 so it won't be quite as comfy! lol!



It's been about 77 here during the day and right now, it is 69


----------



## jiminy.cricket

RENThead09 said:
			
		

> suffered through my 18 miler on Saturday.  A little rough, but got it done.
> 
> When the runner's high engulfed me after the run, I was reading the Dis-boards and saw that they had re-opened registration for the TINK at the lowest cost.
> 
> What else is a boy to do but sign up for another 13.1 miles after running 39.3 the weekend before.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to wear.
> Was thinking that running as Hook would be fun.  But the crocodile would be cool too.  HAHAHA



ROFL.  Seriously, though, that's incredible.  I've never heard of an 18-miler.  I'll have to look up the Tink.  Is that in Anaheim?  Hook would be fun--he's kind of a diva.  I can't imagine anyone running in a crocodile costume, though.  Maybe not so much crocodile?


----------



## RENThead09

18 miler was just one of the training runs for the goofy.  Got one more long run coming up.  Besides that just focusing on the back to back runs.  Did 5 and 9 this weekend and felt good.  

Jiminy, which half you doing at WDW?


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> It hasn't been too bad here lately as it has cooled off. . but this coming week it's supposed to creep back up to 80 so it won't be quite as comfy! lol!



Hey there, weather here in SE FLA has been unusually warm, supposed to hit 85 tomorrow. Hope it cools down some next month! R u doing the 5K also?


----------



## jiminy.cricket

RENThead09 said:
			
		

> 18 miler was just one of the training runs for the goofy.  Got one more long run coming up.  Besides that just focusing on the back to back runs.  Did 5 and 9 this weekend and felt good.
> 
> Jiminy, which half you doing at WDW?



Oh, I see.  Well congratulations anyway!  Geez.  Is the Goofy 1.5 marathons???  Five miles is my longest run so far, which I was supposed to run this weekend.  With finals for my night class looming, though, running has taken a back seat over the past couple of weeks.  I'll aim for six miles on my next run.

My dream is to run the WDW Marathon, and I have been noodling on doing the Half for years. I know I won't be ready for the one this January, though, so I'm thinking about doing a different one next year...not sure which.  Guess it depends on season and registration availability.  Which ones have you done?


----------



## jeanigor

jiminy.cricket said:


> Oh, I see.  Well congratulations anyway!  Geez.  Is the Goofy 1.5 marathons???  Five miles is my longest run so far, which I was supposed to run this weekend.  With finals for my night class looming, though, running has taken a back seat over the past couple of weeks.  I'll aim for six miles on my next run.
> 
> My dream is to run the WDW Marathon, and I have been noodling on doing the Half for years. I know I won't be ready for the one this January, though, so I'm thinking about doing a different one next year...not sure which.  Guess it depends on season and registration availability.  Which ones have you done?



The Goofy Challenge is comprised of doing the Donald ½ Marathon on Saturday and the Mickey Full Marathon on Sunday. (You get a bonus medal. More bling!!!!!!)

Doing the Dopey is adding the 5K Fun Run on Friday as well.

Maybe 2014 for me. Had to bow out of 2013.


----------



## geaux_half

I'll be having a Pirates  and Princesses  weekend in February.  I'm running the Gasparilla Distance Classic 15k on Saturday the 23rd and volunteering for the Princess 1/2 Sunday the 24th.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

jeanigor said:
			
		

> The Goofy Challenge is comprised of doing the Donald ½ Marathon on Saturday and the Mickey Full Marathon on Sunday. (You get a bonus medal. More bling!!!!!!)
> 
> Doing the Dopey is adding the 5K Fun Run on Friday as well.
> 
> Maybe 2014 for me. Had to bow out of 2013.



Dang.  That's over 40 miles.  Wonder why it's called the Dopey.  I think I'll struggle just to get through a Half.  Don't worry.  Disney will still be there in 2014, when you can try the Dwarves' mine coaster.

My toes are actually getting a bit beaten up from time to time in my sneakers.  I'm actually thinking about trying out the Invisible Shoe.  It's about as close as I can get to running barefoot without actually running barefoot.  Has anyone tried it?  What were your thoughts?


----------



## adpibri

jiminy.cricket said:


> Dang.  That's over 40 miles.  Wonder why it's called the Dopey.  I think I'll struggle just to get through a Half.  Don't worry.  Disney will still be there in 2014, when you can try the Dwarves' mine coaster.
> 
> My toes are actually getting a bit beaten up from time to time in my sneakers.  I'm actually thinking about trying out the Invisible Shoe.  It's about as close as I can get to running barefoot without actually running barefoot.  Has anyone tried it?  What were your thoughts?


 
Dang those shoes do not look comfy at all! lol!  I've seen people wearing them though, they're def not for my feet!



sunnygal041 said:


> Hey there, weather here in SE FLA has been unusually warm, supposed to hit 85 tomorrow. Hope it cools down some next month! R u doing the 5K also?



Yes ma'am I'll be doing the 5k in Jan and Feb.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Dang those shoes do not look comfy at all! lol!  I've seen people wearing them though, they're def not for my feet!
> 
> Yes ma'am I'll be doing the 5k in Jan and Feb.



Holy crow! 5k before the marathon?!  5k before the Princess???  You are Wonder Woman


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> Dang those shoes do not look comfy at all! lol!  I've seen people wearing them though, they're def not for my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am I'll be doing the 5k in Jan and Feb.



Sent you a few PMs with info.


----------



## dmwang9

I've been running in Vibrams for a couple of years now and love them. I'm intrigued by the Invisible Shoe, but I've never liked having sandal thongs between my toes. Hmmm. Must think some more. Any input/reviews from Invisible Shoe wearers?


----------



## adpibri

It makes me a super sad panda that the Disneyland half marathon starts their registration at $175. . I really wanted my coast to coast medal this year but I guess it'll have to wait until 2014.  That's more than I paid for the full marathon next month


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> It makes me a super sad panda that the Disneyland half marathon starts their registration at $175. . I really wanted my coast to coast medal this year but I guess it'll have to wait until 2014.  That's more than I paid for the full marathon next month



Well, look at it this way; more money to save and spend down here in the Fla. sunshine next year!


----------



## sunnygal041

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> Well, look at it this way; more money to save and spend down here in the Fla. sunshine next year!



Waivers and corral assignments are up for WDW marathon weekend on rundisney.com.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> You'll do great, and think of the bling! Im going cheap these trips and staying at the All Star Movie resort



Hiya. What is your bib# for the 5K?

Cindy


----------



## RENThead09

Did you all see the new Dumbo Double Down?!  

Was thinking about skipping DLand this year since I am running the Tink to get my C2C.  

But how with this, all bets are off.   LOL

Guess I need to bring the credit cards to the expo so I can get signed up.  Hello to DLand Half number 5 for me Labor Day weekend.


----------



## jeanigor

I saw something about this at the office Christmas party last night and thought I had too much to drink. But after looking at it on RunDisney's site this morning... I was planning on skipping the left coast in 2013. This has made me seriously rethink those plans.

I suspect it will sell out quickly though. So if you are thinking of registering, do it soon.


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> Hiya. What is your bib# for the 5K?
> 
> Cindy



1933 is my 5K bib


----------



## adpibri

RENThead09 said:


> Did you all see the new Dumbo Double Down?!
> 
> Was thinking about skipping DLand this year since I am running the Tink to get my C2C.
> 
> But how with this, all bets are off.   LOL
> 
> Guess I need to bring the credit cards to the expo so I can get signed up.  Hello to DLand Half number 5 for me Labor Day weekend.



I wanted to do the DL Half this year too but I'll have to wait because of the money situation and going to FL like 5 times this year! lol!  However, with the new option I think I'll be joining in with the Dumbo in 2014!  It's pretty awesome them adding a new race in California, even though I think that's bar far the most expensive 10K I'll ever do! LOL I'll have to get a new credit card for the Cali races!!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

adpibri said:


> Dang those shoes do not look comfy at all! lol! I've seen people wearing them though, they're def not for my feet!





dmwang9 said:


> I've been running in Vibrams for a couple of years now and love them. I'm intrigued by the Invisible Shoe, but I've never liked having sandal thongs between my toes. Hmmm. Must think some more. Any input/reviews from Invisible Shoe wearers?



Yeah; I guess they don't appear the comfiest to run in, but every review I've found has been exceedingly positive.  None of them mention the thong between the toes.

I didn't feel that my current shoes were too tight or too loose, but I'm now wondering if they are.  I'm not sure how long I've had them; maybe five years?  Maybe I'll have to visit a specialized running shoe store.

I have flat feet and most of the friction seems to arise between the tips of my toes and the shoe.  A few of my toenails have recently taken a few hits after I went on a sort-of power spree on a treadmill; I was trying to avoid that.  It doesn't happen so much when I run outdoors, which I'm thankfully still able to do.  I wonder how I'll train in January and February.

One person suggested taping my foot to the shoe sole or donning thinner socks.  These are interesting ideas I might try.

It's been a crazy couple of weeks and I'm so relieved I can breathe again.  On the up-side, I've now completed the Couch-to-5K and Jeff Galloway's 10K training programs ahead of schedule!  Woot!    I'm on Week 2 of Jeff Galloway's Half-Marathon training program and aiming to pass 7 miles tomorrow.  I feel kind of skeptical that it will happen.  I wonder if I should register for a Half-Marathon this Spring.  It seems that completing a marathon may be within reach after all!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> 1933 is my 5K bib



Very cool!


----------



## adpibri

jiminy.cricket said:
			
		

> It's been a crazy couple of weeks and I'm so relieved I can breathe again.  On the up-side, I've now completed the Couch-to-5K and Jeff Galloway's 10K training programs ahead of schedule!  Woot!    I'm on Week 2 of Jeff Galloway's Half-Marathon training program and aiming to pass 7 miles tomorrow.  I feel kind of skeptical that it will happen.  I wonder if I should register for a Half-Marathon this Spring.  It seems that completing a marathon may be within reach after all!



Good job! You can do it, I did my first half about three months after I started any type of running, it took a while but I finished! Lol!  I would recommend going to a running store as well for shoes.  I went to my local store and they were able to test my strides to see how I step and which type of shoe was best.  They hooked me up with some that have been more comfortable than any shoe ever in my life I've tried to workout with haha!


----------



## christopher77

jeanigor said:


> This year's Wine & Dine was a very well executed race. It did have a couple issues (especially with spectators and party ticket holders), but on the whole quite pleasant. The weather was superb.
> 
> And it was quite a treat to finally meet christopher77 and his husband.



Wine & Dine was fantastic this year!  Meeting you was just the icing on the cake.   What a great weekend!


----------



## christopher77

jeanigor said:


> I saw something about this at the office Christmas party last night and thought I had too much to drink. But after looking at it on RunDisney's site this morning... I was planning on skipping the left coast in 2013. This has made me seriously rethink those plans.
> 
> I suspect it will sell out quickly though. So if you are thinking of registering, do it soon.



Registration opens 1/22 I believe.  I have a reminder set up.  I must get in this!!!!!


----------



## sunnygal041

To all my online "running family members": Happy Holidays to all from Sunny South Florida!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

adpibri said:


> Good job! You can do it, I did my first half about three months after I started any type of running, it took a while but I finished! Lol!  I would recommend going to a running store as well for shoes.  I went to my local store and they were able to test my strides to see how I step and which type of shoe was best.  They hooked me up with some that have been more comfortable than any shoe ever in my life I've tried to workout with haha!


Thanks much!  Preparing for a half in three months is quite impressive.  I'm planning on finding and visiting a clinic sometime in the new year to be fitted for shoes.  I've had my current shoes for more than a few years and I'm finding this to be serious business!  Soon, I'll have to be making eating plans!  Sheesh!  So I kind of fell off the wagon, which I actually didn't expect.  I did a four-mile run last week, but never followed up with the subsequent 7-miler with the advent of the holidays, traveling, snow, and sleeping in.  The vision hasn't left my mind, though.  I know I'll get back on at some point.  I actually did a light run barefoot on the treadmill last night, which rendered my feet black and blistered.  Not a good idea.  Probably will not be doing that again anytime soon.  My soles are feeling a bit better today, so hopefully, I will be back on the plan soon!  In the spirit of the celebration of self-determination during the second day of Kwanzaa: If we can dream it, we can do it!  Happy Holidays and a phenomenal 2013 to all!


----------



## RENThead09

I posted this in the Disneyland Half thread, but wanted to make sure it got the info to everyone on here.  I know we all put in some good money to make our race trip happens, so hopefully this will help someone on here.

In case you did not see it, Disney is giving away a trip a day in January.  You need to register each day because entries are cleared at the end of the day.  The link is below.  It is a Disney contest that was announced last night on the Dick Clark Special.  

www.disneytimesweeps.com

It is a trip for 4, I think it was 5 nights (could be wrong).  Again, just make sure that you register each day this month.  

Good luck to all. if i cant win I hope it is a Dis-er.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> 1933 is my 5K bib



Are ya all ready for your races? I bet your crew is ready to cheer you on!


----------



## jlafunk

The Marathon weekend at WDW is January 10-13, 2013.
I'll be there with my friend and we'll be running the 1/2 Marathon on the 12th.
Neither he nor I dress up in costume, and most people don't, but it's always appreciated if you do. Most just wear a Mickey hat or something that resembles their favorite character.
Why? You're a delirious, sweaty mess at the end and a costume just gets destroyed.
Not only that, the party starts at 3 AM and getting up, dressed and on site is hard enough.
I ran the WDW 1/2 last January and it was cold!!! I also ran the D-Land 1/2 last September and it was cool until 8am. But, it was so much fun. If you want to bring a friend, do it. If you're flying solo... no worries. I have had some of the best conversations shivering in the dark at a RunDisney event waiting to have the starting gun go off.
Maybe I'll see you there!!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I want Marathon updates!    Are the parks usually crowded during this weekend?


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> 1933 is my 5K bib



Mine is 9826. Good luck you. I'll be at the Polynesian the nite before if you and your crew wanna meet up!  Have a safe trip down here.


----------



## Valentine

I will be out there Cheering for Both Races in my Lime Green "WISH" gear... handing out Twizzlers and Pretzel Rods.. If you see me say hi!!  And Grab a snack...  My most famous phrase is "Snack for the Out and Back" when I hand out at the entrance to AK  LOL!!  You can't miss us!  

Kathy


----------



## sunnygal041

Valentine said:
			
		

> I will be out there Cheering for Both Races in my Lime Green "WISH" gear... handing out Twizzlers and Pretzel Rods.. If you see me say hi!!  And Grab a snack...  My most famous phrase is "Snack for the Out and Back" when I hand out at the entrance to AK  LOL!!  You can't miss us!
> 
> Kathy



Will you be at the 5K?


----------



## sunnygal041

sunnygal041 said:


> Mine is 9826. Good luck you. I'll be at the Polynesian the nite before if you and your crew wanna meet up!  Have a safe trip down here.



Hey, r u at WDW yet?


----------



## dmwang9

Good luck to everyone down at WDW for the races this weekend!


Dave


----------



## jeanigor

Hope everyone at WDW has good races and easy recoveries. See ya next time!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Run safely and have a magical weekend!


----------



## sunnygal041

Did the 5K this morning and it was sooo hot! 10,400 runners.  Good luck to all half and full marathoners.  Stay hydrated.


----------



## Yellosno

Ive always wanted to do the full marathon at WDW hopefully next year I will be able to.


----------



## sunnygal041

Hope everyone had a great time this past weekend and run experiences that will last a lifetime.


----------



## adpibri

Gratz to everyone who ran this weekend!  It was a HOT one!!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Gratz to everyone who ran this weekend!  It was a HOT one!!



Pics are up on via link on rundisney.com.


----------



## adpibri

Tower of Terror prices and dates are up, what a price increase from last year!! :/


----------



## jiminy.cricket

It's not even particularly impressive, is it?  Wonder how registration for the other runs will fare.


----------



## adpibri

jiminy.cricket said:
			
		

> It's not even particularly impressive, is it?  Wonder how registration for the other runs will fare.



Agreed, $135 for a 10 miler when I just paid $150 for a full marathon is a bit silly.  Hopefully Wine and Dine doesn't increase a lot this year :/


----------



## jeanigor

Since I wasn't at the expo for Marathon Weekend nor the Tinkerbell, I had to be ready to fend off the masses and try to snag a spot for the inaugural Dumbo Double Dare.

Success!


----------



## RENThead09

jeanigor said:


> Since I wasn't at the expo for Marathon Weekend nor the Tinkerbell, I had to be ready to fend off the masses and try to snag a spot for the inaugural Dumbo Double Dare.
> 
> Success!



Congrats!

I bit the bullet and signed up last night when I got home from the Tinkerbell.  Didnt do it at the expo, but thought about it on the plane and was able to use the AP link.

Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## sunnygal041

OMG, I've had such a crappy week for training. Everyone in my office is sick, but me. Having some emotional setbacks and running has not been my priority.  I need to get it together!


----------



## jlewisinsyr

We are just 3 weeks away, everyone getting excited?


----------



## sunnygal041

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> We are just 3 weeks away, everyone getting excited?



Yes!  Are you participating?


----------



## jlewisinsyr

sunnygal041 said:


> Yes!  Are you participating?



I am.  We get in on Saturday and leave on Tuesday; staying at the BC.


----------



## sunnygal041

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> I am.  We get in on Saturday and leave on Tuesday; staying at the BC.



That's great! Should be a lot of fun. This is my first 1/2.


----------



## sunnygal041

Waivers are up via the back door:  trackshack.com\disneysports


----------



## jlewisinsyr

Just printed my waiver form, I'm bib number 6206; that means Corral C (lowest you can get as a guy from my understanding).


----------



## sunnygal041

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> Just printed my waiver form, I'm bib number 6206; that means Corral C (lowest you can get as a guy from my understanding).



Tis okay! I am in G, but gonna try to get moved up.

Cindy


----------



## geaux_half

I'll be working bag check for the Princess Half from 1:30 to 7:30 Sunday morning. The weather forecast for Sunday morning lows in the mid 60s means that bag check traffic should be lighter and more evenly spread out as opposed to cold weather conditions.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

geaux_half said:


> I'll be working bag check for the Princess Half from 1:30 to 7:30 Sunday morning. The weather forecast for Sunday morning lows in the mid 60s means that bag check traffic should be lighter and more evenly spread out as opposed to cold weather conditions.



So far it's looking like an amazing weekend; awesome 85+ degree temps in the day and mid 50's at night.  Love it!  Much better than the snow we have in Charlotte right now.


----------



## adpibri

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> So far it's looking like an amazing weekend; awesome 85+ degree temps in the day and mid 50's at night.  Love it!  Much better than the snow we have in Charlotte right now.



I'd be happy with high 60s or low to mid 70s.. I'm already tired of heat here in TX and it isn't even spring yet LOL!  Just not a repeat of the weather they had for the full last month, I was soooo miserable haha!  I can't wait tho, this weekend can't get here fast enough!


----------



## jlewisinsyr

adpibri said:


> I'd be happy with high 60s or low to mid 70s.. I'm already tired of heat here in TX and it isn't even spring yet LOL!  Just not a repeat of the weather they had for the full last month, I was soooo miserable haha!  I can't wait tho, this weekend can't get here fast enough!



I love to run in the heat (sick I know).  Running in the cold is just a miserable time for me; anything below 50 sucks!


----------



## adpibri

jlewisinsyr said:


> I love to run in the heat (sick I know).  Running in the cold is just a miserable time for me; anything below 50 sucks!



You made me want to jump in a big pool just by reading that!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> You made me want to jump in a big pool just by reading that!



Well, the latest is 84/63 for Sun. Oh boy!


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> Well, the latest is 84/63 for Sun. Oh boy!



Hopefully I'll be done before it gets too toasty, and hopefully there will be a few clouds this time!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll be done before it gets too toasty, and hopefully there will be a few clouds this time!



Since you did the marathon in the heat, when do you recommend starting to drink?


----------



## sunnygal041

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> Since you did the marathon in the heat, when do you recommend starting to drink?



I mean water and sports drinks, LOL.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

sunnygal041 said:


> I mean water and sports drinks, LOL.



BWHAHAHA...drinking will occur about 2 hours after the start of the race for me.  All kidding aside, I typically carry my Nathan bottle and drink when I need to, just no Gatorade/Powerade for me, it gives me horrible cramps.


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> I mean water and sports drinks, LOL.



Sport pack of vodka and the heat won't even bother you! 

I didn't stop the first 6 miles,  I just grabbed water and Gatorade like every other stop or every 2 stops after mile 7. . I think, it's kind of a blur.  There's probably better methods. .I'm no pro by any means   Toward the 14 mile mark I was more concerned with having the water poured on my head than drinking it


----------



## sunnygal041

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> BWHAHAHA...drinking will occur about 2 hours after the start of the race for me.  All kidding aside, I typically carry my Nathan bottle and drink when I need to, just no Gatorade/Powerade for me, it gives me horrible cramps.



Hahaha, I love that idea! I got an Ifitness belt with the 2 bottles attached. Guess that will come in handy!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Sport pack of vodka and the heat won't even bother you!
> 
> I didn't stop the first 6 miles,  I just grabbed water and Gatorade like every other stop or every 2 stops after mile 7. . I think, it's kind of a blur.  There's probably better methods. .I'm no pro by any means   Toward the 14 mile mark I was more concerned with having the water poured on my head than drinking it



How did you know vodka is my drink of choice?!?  I think I'm in love!  LOL.  I know I will be grabbing all the drinks I can along the way. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> How did you know vodka is my drink of choice?!?  I think I'm in love!  LOL.  I know I will be grabbing all the drinks I can along the way. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> Haha, hopefully it wont be *AS* hot and humid as it was for the full!



Agreed!  I wonder where the "adult beverage drinking" will be after?  I will probably be either in traction, on a stretcher or in a wheelchair.


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> Agreed!  I wonder where the "adult beverage drinking" will be after?  I will probably be either in traction, on a stretcher or in a wheelchair.


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> rofl you won't be. . but if you did end up on a stretcher the volunteers are so awesome they'd probably bring you something!



Hahaha, just gotta get back on the bus to the hotel first, right? LOL


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> rofl you won't be. . but if you did end up on a stretcher the volunteers are so awesome they'd probably bring you something!



Safe travels! It's hot down here.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

One work day left...woot!


----------



## adpibri

jlewisinsyr said:
			
		

> One work day left...woot!



I just rode thru the main gate! Eeeek


----------



## adpibri

How was everyone's race??


----------



## jlewisinsyr

adpibri said:


> How was everyone's race??



It was a very humid run, I've never burned through so much water running 13 miles and it was a bit of a slow start because I was back in corral C with the rest of us "Princes."  Otherwise, it was a really fun run to be in and it makes me look forward to the Tower of Terror 10 miler in October.  

I'd love to have done the Expedition Everest Challenge, but didn't sign up and it's sold out.


----------



## jeanigor

jlewisinsyr said:


> It was a very humid run, I've never burned through so much water running 13 miles and it was a bit of a slow start because I was back in corral C with the rest of us "Princes."  Otherwise, it was a really fun run to be in and it makes me look forward to the Tower of Terror 10 miler in October.
> 
> I'd love to have done the Expedition Everest Challenge, but didn't sign up and it's sold out.



If you think last weekend was humid, wait until the ToT....(where's the smilie face dripping in sweat?)

If you are part of a running group or go through the official travel sponsor, you can still get a registration for the Everest Challenge.

What was your take on being a "Prince" in an ocean of Princesses?


----------



## jlewisinsyr

jeanigor said:
			
		

> If you are part of a running group or go through the official travel sponsor, you can still get a registration for the Everest Challenge.



I checked around and cannot find any running group for the EC race; I know this is an option for the races and they have teams for the Challenge, but I think the teams work a bit differently for the Challenge as they are limited to two people.



jeanigor said:


> What was your take on being a "Prince" in an ocean of Princesses?



Jokingly, I'll say, I felt like a piece of meat for a pack of lionesses.  I got on the bus at BC and my partner and I were one of like 4 men and lets just say, they made it known that they were glad a prince was on the bus.


----------



## snowprince13

Hey if your looking for a race buddy let me know I do run disney often! Most recently I did the ten miler for tower of terror!


----------



## jlewisinsyr

snowprince13 said:


> Hey if your looking for a race buddy let me know I do run disney often! Most recently I did the ten miler for tower of terror!



Partner and I are planning to do the ToT 10 miler in October.


----------



## adpibri

I signed up for ToT on a whim the other day... I haven't done this event before but I'm def looking forward to not waking up at 2:30!!


----------



## ChrisNY2

snowprince13 said:


> Hey if your looking for a race buddy let me know I do run disney often! Most recently I did the ten miler for tower of terror!



Would love to meet more Disney runners   I'm doing the Dumbo Double Dare and the Wine and Dine this year, and the 10K and Marathon in January


----------



## RENThead09

I am in for the Dumbo Double Dare too!   Will be DLand Half #5 for me.  Love that race.

Just booked (like this morning) a May trip to WDW and realized it is Expedition Everest Challenge weekend, so searching high and low for a bib.  Would be fun to do.

And I am 99.9% in for Dopey.  After Goofy this year I said I would never do another marathon.  Damn you Disney!!!!   4 races and 6 medals in a weekend?  Sign me up!!!!   hahaha

Have fun out here people!


----------



## snowprince13

ChrisNY2 said:


> Would love to meet more Disney runners   I'm doing the Dumbo Double Dare and the Wine and Dine this year, and the 10K and Marathon in January



When are those races?


----------



## RENThead09

snowprince13 said:


> When are those races?



Dumbo Double is Labor Day weekend at Disneyland.  Sold out in the first couple hours.  There are a few charity spots available as well as some at GetTravel if you are looking.

Wine and Dine is at WDW in November 8/9th.  It is about half full right now.

WDW Marathon Weekend is January 8-12th, 2014.  It features the 5k on Thursday, the Minnie 10K on Friday morning, Donald's Half Marathon on Saturday, and Mickey's Full Marathon on Sunday.  If you run the half/full you get the goofy medal.  If you run all 4, you get the new Dopey.

Sorry if you already knew all that.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm doing Ex. Everest in a few weeks, Dumbo Double Dare in DL, bf is joining me for Wine & Dine (his first ½) and I think I am in for the Dopey.

I did the Tower 10 Miler last year. Unless there is massive global climate change or they air condition some of the course, I will stick to my inaugural medal.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Hi runners!

My wife and I are planning on Tink (first trip to DL for me!) and W&D in Nov. 2014. We are going for the C2C. I can't wait!


----------



## adpibri

momto3gr8boys said:


> Hi runners!
> 
> My wife and I are planning on Tink (first trip to DL for me!) and W&D in Nov. 2014. We are going for the C2C. I can't wait!



Awesome, I'm seriously considering going for Tink too!  First Cali race and first C2C!  Good luck to you both!!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> Awesome, I'm seriously considering going for Tink too!  First Cali race and first C2C!  Good luck to you both!!



I say go for it!  I'm doing the DL 1/2 this year for the C2C.


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> I say go for it!  I'm doing the DL 1/2 this year for the C2C.



I think so too, I'll be in Florida already for a week for marathon weekend, just gotta see if I can fit it into the budget! lol!


----------



## jeanigor

Anybody signing up (or signed up) for Marathon Weekend 2014?


----------



## adpibri

jeanigor said:


> Anybody signing up (or signed up) for Marathon Weekend 2014?



I signed up this morning! Just doing the Half and 5k this year!


----------



## EWR2AUS

Signed up for Goofy today... and Wine & Dine - didn't realize its already 65% full!


----------



## sunnygal041

10K and the 1/2 for me.


----------



## adpibri

I gave in . . signed up early registration for the 5K and Half and just now decided to sign up for the 10K as well! lol!


----------



## jeanigor

adpibri said:


> I gave in . . signed up early registration for the 5K and Half and just now decided to sign up for the 10K as well! lol!



Good thing you did, the 10K is already past 71%. Probably won't be available much longer.


----------



## adpibri

jeanigor said:


> Good thing you did, the 10K is already past 71%. Probably won't be available much longer.



That's what sold me on it. . I was on the fence about it during early registration and I checked it this morning and saw it was at 71% and I was like "ehhhhhhh REGISTER". . .so I did. .


----------



## jeanigor

The Minnie 10K sold out in just over 7 hours. Now if you want a spot it is through a travel partner (and have to book a package at their rate through them) or through a charity (have to fund raise a certain amount the charity group sets).


----------



## RENThead09

And Dumbo is sold out.    Decided not to do it this year.   Was a hard decision but the right one for my body and knees.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> That's what sold me on it. . I was on the fence about it during early registration and I checked it this morning and saw it was at 71% and I was like "ehhhhhhh REGISTER". . .so I did. .



Way to go, Bri!  Hard to get rid of that rundisney bug, huh?  LOL


----------



## adpibri

sunnygal041 said:


> Way to go, Bri!  Hard to get rid of that rundisney bug, huh?  LOL



Seriously! They tempt me with new races and I can't resist!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> Seriously! They tempt me with new races and I can't resist!



Ain't that the truth! If they would only pay us for participating!


----------



## andylem73

The husband and I are registered for the marathon weekend in Orlando 2014. 
He's doing the dopey. I'm doing 10k 5k and 1/2. 
Whats the weather like that time of year?


----------



## lrtravelsite

andylem73 said:


> The husband and I are registered for the marathon weekend in Orlando 2014.
> He's doing the dopey. I'm doing 10k 5k and 1/2.
> Whats the weather like that time of year?



If its in January I went this yr and weather was between 37-70. Some days could be chilly in the morning or late evening. But great in the afternoon hours.


----------



## jeanigor

andylem73 said:


> The husband and I are registered for the marathon weekend in Orlando 2014.
> He's doing the dopey. I'm doing 10k 5k and 1/2.
> Whats the weather like that time of year?



A few years ago it was sleeting and snowing on Marathon Morning and the water stops were ice hazards.

This year, the consensus seemed to point towards uncomfortably warm/hot.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

jeanigor said:


> A few years ago it was sleeting and snowing on Marathon Morning and the water stops were ice hazards.
> 
> This year, the consensus seemed to point towards uncomfortably warm/hot.



It really snowed in Florida, or are you kidding?


----------



## jeanigor

jiminy.cricket said:


> It really snowed in Florida, or are you kidding?



No joke. It made me glad I wore my winter wear from back home down with me.


----------



## geaux_half

2010, the sleet and snow year, was when I discovered hand warmers! 


_Posted from  DISboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## adpibri

jeanigor said:


> A few years ago it was sleeting and snowing on Marathon Morning and the water stops were ice hazards.
> 
> This year, the consensus seemed to point towards uncomfortably warm/hot.



It was ridiculously hot and humid this year... I was miserable and I'm used to running in the heat! Lol


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

I am not a big fan of running in the hot and humid weather. I will participate when they offer it in the more mild months.


----------



## jeanigor

Disney4aLifetime said:


> I am not a big fan of running in the hot and humid weather. I will participate when they offer it in the more mild months.



I'm not sure there are many more mild months than November, January and February in central Florida.


----------



## adpibri

Anyone else in for the Glass Slipper Challenge?  I Signed up this morning for it and the 5K, and the challenge is already 83% full!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> Anyone else in for the Glass Slipper Challenge?  I Signed up this morning for it and the 5K, and the challenge is already 83% full!



Yes, GSC for me, too!


----------



## MLLynch

Yes, I signed up for the Glass Slipper Challenge. This will be my first half marathon and I can't wait. Maybe, we could all get together during the Princess weekend.


----------



## adpibri

Yay! I'm excited!  I can't wait to see what kind of medal they come up with for the GSC!


----------



## MLLynch

Me too!


----------



## EWR2AUS

geaux_half said:


> 2010, the sleet and snow year, was when I discovered hand warmers!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com App for  Android_




There was something oddly magical about running through the castle and exiting into snow.  But that's about all that was magical with the weather that year! 

Had been in the runner's area all of 10 minutes when I dropped a mitten in the porta-pot.  Ran the half in snow/sleet and no gloves... Was still an amazing race though!


----------



## key2ursoul

MLLynch said:


> Yes, I signed up for the Glass Slipper Challenge. This will be my first half marathon and I can't wait. Maybe, we could all get together during the Princess weekend. dde0a



I was so bummed because I was at work and it sold out by the time I was out  I still signed up for the Princess half Marathon though.  This will be my third year doing it... I cannot wait!! Going down solo for this one.  I would love to meet up with other runners if anyone is interested 

I impulse bought the early registration for the Tinkerbell half marathon as well.. My first coast-to-coast challenge year!!! And first Disneyland year for that matter


----------



## momto3gr8boys

key2ursoul said:


> I was so bummed because I was at work and it sold out by the time I was out  I still signed up for the Princess half Marathon though.  This will be my third year doing it... I cannot wait!! Going down solo for this one.  I would love to meet up with other runners if anyone is interested
> 
> I impulse bought the early registration for the Tinkerbell half marathon as well.. My first coast-to-coast challenge year!!! And first Disneyland year for that matter



I'm doing Tink for the first time this year too. Also my first time to DL!


----------



## key2ursoul

momto3gr8boys said:


> I'm doing Tink for the first time this year too. Also my first time to DL!



That's great! I'm really excited but nervous too. Planning the trip doesn't seem as clear cut, and I have a few extra safety considerations too, considering I'm going solo. Where will you be staying?


----------



## adpibri

key2ursoul said:


> That's great! I'm really excited but nervous too. Planning the trip doesn't seem as clear cut, and I have a few extra safety considerations too, considering I'm going solo. Where will you be staying?



You'll have a great time!  I've done Disney races/trips in FL solo a few times, it's pretty fun to have total control over what you do and see and when you do it!


----------



## key2ursoul

adpibri said:


> You'll have a great time!  I've done Disney races/trips in FL solo a few times, it's pretty fun to have total control over what you do and see and when you do it!



Have you done Disneyland too? It just seems less easy for some reason in terms of choosing hotels.


----------



## jeanigor

key2ursoul said:


> Have you done Disneyland too? It just seems less easy for some reason in terms of choosing hotels.



I've done WDW and DL solo for races. I don't stay on property at DL due to the cost being prohibitive for a single person (at least to my budget). I like that there is a wide variety of hotels to choose from. Although not all are on par with Disney standards, there may be one that fits your needs better. (Personally, I am a sucker for breakfast included, hence my stays at Quality Inn.)


----------



## adpibri

jeanigor said:


> I've done WDW and DL solo for races. I don't stay on property at DL due to the cost being prohibitive for a single person (at least to my budget). I like that there is a wide variety of hotels to choose from. Although not all are on par with Disney standards, there may be one that fits your needs better. (Personally, I am a sucker for breakfast included, hence my stays at Quality Inn.)



I'm a sucker for the free breakfast as well! 




key2ursoul said:


> Have you done Disneyland too? It just seems less easy for some reason in terms of choosing hotels.



I have not done a race at DL yet   I was planning on doing Tink this year but it just didn't fit in the budget. . 2015 for sure though!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

key2ursoul said:


> That's great! I'm really excited but nervous too. Planning the trip doesn't seem as clear cut, and I have a few extra safety considerations too, considering I'm going solo. Where will you be staying?



We haven't decided yet, but we are going to stay on property. I know people say it's not necessary like it is in WDW, but this may be a once in a lifetime trip, so I'd like to experience it all the way!  We are trying to decide between GC and DLH. I haven't booked yet though...I was waiting to see if there would be a special rate after registration opens...hopefully that's not a bad idea!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Davidg83

I'm running my first half marathon at the Disneyland Half.  Can't believe it's only 8 weeks away.  The time has flown by!  I got crazy and signed up for Tinker Bell and Princess too.  Hopefully I enjoy this!


----------



## jeanigor

Davidg83 said:


> I'm running my first half marathon at the Disneyland Half.  Can't believe it's only 8 weeks away.  The time has flown by!  I got crazy and signed up for Tinker Bell and Princess too.  Hopefully I enjoy this!



I'm sure you will. Be sure and stop and say hello at the DL½


----------



## Davidg83

2 weeks til the Disneyland Half!!!  Is everyone ready?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I quit running like two years ago, but had registered for my first full marathon to be the Disney one in Jan at WDW.

We have always wanted to do the Wine and Dine Half too. I decided this week to get back into running and we have our sights wet on W&D 2014

Sadly we are going to be in FL during the Princess Half in Feb, but by the time we realized we were going to be there it is 100% sold out. Im trying to see if there are any charity bibs I can maybe get for it but no luck so far.


----------



## jeanigor

Davidg83 said:


> 2 weeks til the Disneyland Half!!!  Is everyone ready?



As ready as I'm gonna be...


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I quit running like two years ago, but had registered for my first full marathon to be the Disney one in Jan at WDW.
> 
> We have always wanted to do the Wine and Dine Half too. I decided this week to get back into running and we have our sights wet on W&D 2014
> 
> Sadly we are going to be in FL during the Princess Half in Feb, but by the time we realized we were going to be there it is 100% sold out. Im trying to see if there are any charity bibs I can maybe get for it but no luck so far.



W&D is my fav. My BF is running this year's with me. The 2014 W&D will be the 5th anniversary, so probably a new medal design, if runDisney keeps with its protocol of changing it up on 5 year anniversaries.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

jeanigor said:


> W&D is my fav. My BF is running this year's with me. The 2014 W&D will be the 5th anniversary, so probably a new medal design, if runDisney keeps with its protocol of changing it up on 5 year anniversaries.



Wish we could go to this years but we are going down to WDW for Thanksgiving and to see family, then back in Feb for my little brothers wedding and a family reunion.

But we decided that we are definitely doing W&D2014!

We are going to see if we can do a Disneyland one in 2014 too so we can get the Coast to Coast medal.


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Wish we could go to this years but we are going down to WDW for Thanksgiving and to see family, then back in Feb for my little brothers wedding and a family reunion.
> 
> But we decided that we are definitely doing W&D2014!
> 
> We are going to see if we can do a Disneyland one in 2014 too so we can get the Coast to Coast medal.



DL races fill up much faster than WDW ones, so be ready to book very soon after they open registration.


----------



## Davidg83

jeanigor said:


> As ready as I'm gonna be...



I'm feeling the same way.  If you see me face down in the street please stop and pull me to the side


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> W&D is my fav. My BF is running this year's with me. The 2014 W&D will be the 5th anniversary, so probably a new medal design, if runDisney keeps with its protocol of changing it up on 5 year anniversaries.



Todd, Val & I will be at WDW then.  Hope to get a chance to see you again and meet the BF.


----------



## key2ursoul

Davidg83 said:


> I'm running my first half marathon at the Disneyland Half.  Can't believe it's only 8 weeks away.  The time has flown by!  I got crazy and signed up for Tinker Bell and Princess too.  Hopefully I enjoy this!


How did it go for you? Are you feeling super excited about Tink now that you got to experience the DL Half?


----------



## Davidg83

key2ursoul said:


> How did it go for you? Are you feeling super excited about Tink now that you got to experience the DL Half?



It was a blast!  The weather was a little warmer than I was anticipating so I had to take a few more walk breaks than I planned on but I'm so glad I did the run.  Can't wait for Tink and Princess!!


----------



## key2ursoul

Davidg83 said:


> It was a blast!  The weather was a little warmer than I was anticipating so I had to take a few more walk breaks than I planned on but I'm so glad I did the run.  Can't wait for Tink and Princess!!



Way to go! I am doing both as well, and I'm super excited  never done Tink before, I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Yes, I want to do the 10 mile run next October at MGM. Has anyone does this run? ANY tips for preparing for this run? Cant wait for my first runDisney event.


----------



## jeanigor

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Yes, I want to do the 10 mile run next October at MGM. Has anyone does this run? ANY tips for preparing for this run? Cant wait for my first runDisney event.



I did the inaugural last year. I am fairly certain that some fellow DISers just finished this year's over this past weekend.

I would say train for heat and humidity.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

jeanigor said:
			
		

> I did the inaugural last year. I am fairly certain that some fellow DISers just finished this year's over this past weekend.
> 
> I would say train for heat and humidity.



Ah, very good to know. Living in New England we get to train in cooler climates so I guess I need to run on a treadmill inside. How was the party they had at MGM afterwards?


----------



## jeanigor

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Ah, very good to know. Living in New England we get to train in cooler climates so I guess I need to run on a treadmill inside. How was the party they had at MGM afterwards?



The ladies I was with were so beat up afterward, I escorted them back to their hotel and after all their stopping and stretching it was too late for me to go back and enjoy the party.


----------



## Davidg83

key2ursoul said:


> Way to go! I am doing both as well, and I'm super excited  never done Tink before, I'm so looking forward to it.



This is my first Tink and Princess too. Can't wait to experience them!


----------



## key2ursoul

Davidg83 said:


> This is my first Tink and Princess too. Can't wait to experience them!


I'm way more freaked out by Tink... I'm doing both of them solo for the first time, but I know WDW will be a blast because I've done it before. Disneyland seems like a total different ball of wax, and has been more challenging to plan. I'm obviously super excited but there's also a dose of nervousness that's coming along with that one.


----------



## Davidg83

key2ursoul said:


> I'm way more freaked out by Tink... I'm doing both of them solo for the first time, but I know WDW will be a blast because I've done it before. Disneyland seems like a total different ball of wax, and has been more challenging to plan. I'm obviously super excited but there's also a dose of nervousness that's coming along with that one.



I'm traveling to Florida and doing Princess solo so I'm more freaked out by that haha! Is this your first time going to Disneyland or just your first run there?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We are planning on doing Tink in Jan. Going to try to book/register tomorrow.

Our goal is to do Coast to Coast in 2014.


----------



## Davidg83

Tinkerboy00 said:


> We are planning on doing Tink in Jan. Going to try to book/register tomorrow.  Our goal is to do Coast to Coast in 2014.



Were you able to get in?


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Tinkerboy00 said:


> We are planning on doing Tink in Jan. Going to try to book/register tomorrow.  Our goal is to do Coast to Coast in 2014.



We are also doing C2C next year. I called Get Travel this morning to add a night in our hotel and they had registrations available for the 10k and the half.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jeanigor

My partner broke his foot Tuesday night. So I sit with an extra bib for the half.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

jeanigor said:


> My partner broke his foot Tuesday night. So I sit with an extra bib for the half.



I'm so sorry!  Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

jeanigor said:


> My partner broke his foot Tuesday night. So I sit with an extra bib for the half.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Davidg83 said:


> Were you able to get in?


We did!! Got the registration, park tickets, hotel and flights. All ready to go.

Working on my costume now. And we officially started training today.


----------



## joanjett1976

how did you all do at the wine and dine last week? did the 5k while my wife ran the half.


----------



## jeanigor

joanjett1976 said:


> how did you all do at the wine and dine last week? did the 5k while my wife ran the half.



I had a good time. The 5K was like most other AK 5K's. Except that out and back was brutal!!! And we waited in the pens longer than we were on the course. Didn't like that.
As for the half, I liked the smaller corrals. They seemed to work out better on the course. Of the four W&D ½s, I think this was the best executed. But I thought the course was conspicuously void of entertainment.


----------



## joanjett1976

jeanigor said:


> I had a good time. The 5K was like most other AK 5K's. Except that out and back was brutal!!! And we waited in the pens longer than we were on the course. Didn't like that.
> As for the half, I liked the smaller corrals. They seemed to work out better on the course. Of the four W&D ½s, I think this was the best executed. But I thought the course was conspicuously void of entertainment.



My thoughts exactly! My wife had run the Full marathon in 2012 (and did the half later that evening) and was telling me how much stuff she had seen during that part of the course during the full. I too was expecting more entertainment but then again, it all happened so fast.

We had a good time at the Finish line party as well. Our 8 month old son was (mostly) napping in his stroller. That sure was a long day!


----------



## dmwang9

This past Sunday, I completed my first ever half marathon, the Las Vegas Rock and Roll Half. It obviously wasn't a runDisney event, but I was, however, wearing runDisney shorts, a runDisney training belt, and a Mickey hoodie. I also spent some time at the runDisney booth at the race expo. 

-- Dave


----------



## Davidg83

dmwang9 said:


> This past Sunday, I completed my first ever half marathon, the Las Vegas Rock and Roll Half. It obviously wasn't a runDisney event, but I was, however, wearing runDisney shorts, a runDisney training belt, and a Mickey hoodie. I also spent some time at the runDisney booth at the race expo.   -- Dave



How was the run? I was considering doing it but had a disneyland trip already planned.


----------



## dmwang9

Davidg83 said:


> How was the run? I was considering doing it but had a disneyland trip already planned.



The course is flat -- no hills whatsoever -- and fast because the entire course is on asphalt. The cutoff time of four hours clearly is set to encourage casual runners or walkers, but I also met some folks who were doing the marathon to try to PR or qualify for Boston or NY because of its speed.

I had only two very minor quibbles with the course. First, there were a couple short stretches that were pitch dark. I was power walking rather than running (my middle aged knees and back won't take that much pounding any more), but if I'd been running, I'd definitely have been worried about tripping.

Second, there was only one gel shot station on the half course. I'd brought my own supply, so I was fine, but if I'd been depending on the race to provide what I needed, I would have been in trouble. There were plenty of water and Gatorade stations, though.

Dave


----------



## jeanigor

dmwang9 said:


> The course is flat -- no hills whatsoever -- and fast because the entire course is on asphalt. The cutoff time of four hours clearly is set to encourage casual runners or walkers, but I also met some folks who were doing the marathon to try to PR or qualify for Boston or NY because of its speed.
> 
> I had only two very minor quibbles with the course. First, there were a couple short stretches that were pitch dark. I was power walking rather than running (my middle aged knees and back won't take that much pounding any more), but if I'd been running, I'd definitely have been worried about tripping.
> 
> Second, there was only one gel shot station on the half course. I'd brought my own supply, so I was fine, but if I'd been depending on the race to provide what I needed, I would have been in trouble. There were plenty of water and Gatorade stations, though.
> 
> Dave



Did the course map indicate more than one gel station? I cannot recall a runDisney half that has had more than one fueling station.


----------



## dmwang9

jeanigor said:


> Did the course map indicate more than one gel station? I cannot recall a runDisney half that has had more than one fueling station.



Sorry for the confusion in my last post. All the water, Gatorade, and fueling stations were on the course exactly where the map said they were going to be. Because I knew that there was only one spot to grab a gel shot during the race and that I tend to need more than that on longer distances, I brought some of my own. I guess I'm different than the "typical" half marathoner in that respect.


----------



## jeanigor

dmwang9 said:


> Sorry for the confusion in my last post. All the water, Gatorade, and fueling stations were on the course exactly where the map said they were going to be. Because I knew that there was only one spot to grab a gel shot during the race and that I tend to need more than that on longer distances, I brought some of my own. I guess I'm different than the "typical" half marathoner in that respect.



No worries. We are all our own athlete. Glad that they were true to their word.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

dmwang9 said:


> This past Sunday, I completed my first ever half marathon, the Las Vegas Rock and Roll Half. It obviously wasn't a runDisney event, but I was, however, wearing runDisney shorts, a runDisney training belt, and a Mickey hoodie. I also spent some time at the runDisney booth at the race expo.
> 
> -- Dave



Congratulations!!!  That's so exciting.  I've dreamt of running the full marathon for years, mainly because I love the path it takes around the entire property.  I just don't think I can do it without getting swept and making time for the characters, so maybe I'll have to aim for the half.  Not that the half is easy; it's a huge accomplishment and I'll be lucky if I complete that!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Like 6 weeks to Tink and I've only run a 5K in the past like two weeks. Got to get on schedule here. Traveling home for the holidays really through me off schedule.

BUT, I have a good base, and still time to expand my long runs. Plus we are doing Tink for fun not to set/break any PRs. So Im not worried.

got to get cracking on the costume. Got my tights today.


----------



## Davidg83

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Like 6 weeks to Tink and I've only run a 5K in the past like two weeks. Got to get on schedule here. Traveling home for the holidays really through me off schedule.  BUT, I have a good base, and still time to expand my long runs. Plus we are doing Tink for fun not to set/break any PRs. So Im not worried.  got to get cracking on the costume. Got my tights today.



Only 6 weeks?!  The time has flown by. I've been slacking!! I did a 10k last weekend and am determined to get out this weekend.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I cant believe it is just around the corner now. It really snuck up on us.


----------



## Davidg83

Where is everyone staying for Tink?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We are staying at the Hilton right across from the park. I just found out too that its attached to the convention center where the expo is.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Davidg83 said:


> Where is everyone staying for Tink?



We will be at the GCH.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Davidg83

Tinkerboy00 said:


> We are staying at the Hilton right across from the park. I just found out too that its attached to the convention center where the expo is.



I'm at the Hilton too!


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> We are staying at the Hilton right across from the park. I just found out too that its attached to the convention center where the expo is.



I think the Tink Health and Wellness Expo is in the Disneyland Hotel Convention Center.

The Hilton is connected to the Anaheim Convention Center, where the D23 Expo has been held.

I didn't pay enough attention my first DL race and went to the Anaheim CC and found a convention of nuns and priests.

Still quite close though.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Hi! Is anyone planning to meet up this weekend? (Or does anyone want to?)


----------



## Davidg83

2 weeks til Tink!! Is everyone ready? I'm getting excited!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

jeanigor said:


> I think the Tink Health and Wellness Expo is in the Disneyland Hotel Convention Center.
> 
> The Hilton is connected to the Anaheim Convention Center, where the D23 Expo has been held.
> 
> I didn't pay enough attention my first DL race and went to the Anaheim CC and found a convention of nuns and priests.
> 
> Still quite close though.



Oh really? Hmmm guess I was told wrong than. Oh well. We get in early afternoon on Thursday and are planning on doing the expo and a park on Friday.

We havent trained for this like we should have so its gonna be a struggle, but we will make it.

If you see a 6'4" tall Terence crawling along at mile 10 just give me thumbs up (maybe a piggy back ride?).


----------



## EWR2AUS

So registration for the 2015 marathon weekend opened yesterday and it seems that every race other than Goofy and the marathon are already full.  Insane!  

I'm in for Goofy - any one else planning on running that weekend.


----------



## jeanigor

I was surprised that the Dopey filled as fast as it did. The 10K & 5K didn't shock me that much with it being a more manageable distance for newer runners. I am also surprised that the half held (at least until I checked last) at 85% overnight. Craziness!!!

I'm doing Dopey again. With an extra lap (or two) of World Showcase on Monday for DATW....


----------



## ChrisNY2

EWR2AUS said:


> So registration for the 2015 marathon weekend opened yesterday and it seems that every race other than Goofy and the marathon are already full.  Insane!
> 
> I'm in for Goofy - any one else planning on running that weekend.



I'm signed up for the half


----------



## Davidg83

I'm signed up for the marathon! Not sure what I was thinking!! Haha


----------



## jeanigor

Davidg83 said:


> I'm signed up for the marathon! Not sure what I was thinking!! Haha



You'll have a blast!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Anybody sign up for the Castaway Cay 5K challenge?

Anybody planning on signing up for any of the Star Wars events (5K, 10K or Half--Jan. 15-18, 2015 in Disneyland) when registration opens June 10th?


----------



## Davidg83

jeanigor said:


> Anybody sign up for the Castaway Cay 5K challenge?  Anybody planning on signing up for any of the Star Wars events (5K, 10K or Half--Jan. 15-18, 2015 in Disneyland) when registration opens June 10th?



I think I'm going to do a Star Wars. A stop in LA on the way home from Florida to do another run isn't too crazy... Or at least that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## jeanigor

A fool and his money are soon parted.
Probably against my better judgement I signed up for the Rebel Challenge and SW 5K this afternoon. (Before the AP/DVC pre-sale sold out in about 10 minutes).

71 race miles over 11 days; however, it will garner 11 pieces of bling.


----------



## Davidg83

I'm signed up for the rebel challenge too!!


----------



## adpibri

I'm signed up for the rebel challenge as well!  Thank goodness for my annual pass early registration, I bet it's going to sell out in record time tomorrow!


----------



## Davidg83

Did everyone see the Disneyland Half Marathon weekend medals? I'm so excited. Stitch is one of my favorites!


----------



## jeanigor

Davidg83 said:


> Did everyone see the Disneyland Half Marathon weekend medals? I'm so excited. Stitch is one of my favorites!








I like the 5K and Kids' Races medallions. The challenge one is pretty similar to last year's and I wasn't a fan of it then.

The 10K medal is different. I think it could grow on me.

I don't care for the ring around the D for the Disneyland ½ medal though.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

I love Stitch!!  I wish were were doing this one this year.


----------



## Davidg83

jeanigor said:


> I like the 5K and Kids' Races medallions. The challenge one is pretty similar to last year's and I wasn't a fan of it then.  The 10K medal is different. I think it could grow on me.  I don't care for the ring around the D for the Disneyland ½ medal though.



I thought the ring around the D was odd too.  I like that they're changing things up a bit but I think they could have done something a little better.


----------



## Davidg83

What corral placement did everyone get for the Disneyland half? I'm in H. I was shocked to see the wide range of finish times for this corral.


----------



## downtownblue

Davidg83 said:


> What corral placement did everyone get for the Disneyland half? I'm in H. I was shocked to see the wide range of finish times for this corral.


Davidg83--I'm right there with you. I thought I'd be placed higher, but alas I'm also in H (although I think I might be one of the slower runners for this as I'm nursing an ankle injury.). A 45-min range between G and I is pretty huge.


----------



## darrenwatson66

Hey!!  I'm in H as well!  We will be one big happy group for sure!  I did the Dopey Challenge at WDW in Jan and looking forward to getting my Coast to Coast!  I've never done a Disneyland race so I'm hoping its not too hot!


----------



## dmwang9

darrenwatson66 said:


> Hey!!  I'm in H as well!  We will be one big happy group for sure!  I did the Dopey Challenge at WDW in Jan and looking forward to getting my Coast to Coast!  I've never done a Disneyland race so I'm hoping its not too hot!



Another Corral H'er here! This will be my first runDisney race and am really looking forward to it!

-- Dave


----------



## Jinxypa

Just be happy and proud of yourself that you finished the run.


----------



## downtownblue

With all of us H'ers, we should have a corral meetup! 

Did anyone make it into another corral?


----------



## Davidg83

Did anyone sign up for the Pixie Dust challenge this week? I said I wasn't going to do Tink this year but I couldn't resist.


----------

